

Ask HN: Platform that requires Java == only requires JVM? - globalrev

The Android mobile platform is supported only by JAVA? Correct me if i am wrong.<p>Anyway, what does that mean? That you can only program in Java for it or only that you need to compile to bytecode via the Java virtual machine?<p>So could I write apps in Jython, Scala or Clojure for sucha platform and that would be fine since they run on the JVM?
======
wmf
[http://mantrid.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/do-android-dream-
of-...](http://mantrid.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/do-android-dream-of-something-
more-than-java/)

Summary: Sort of. Scala yes, JRuby/Jython no.

~~~
globalrev
what about clojure?

